# Is my hamster dying



## Daniel290401 (Nov 15, 2019)

Hi have a over 2 year old Syrian hamster. I really don’t know what is wrong with her. For the last couple of weeks she has lost fur at the back of end with what’s looks like poo all over her back end even her tail. Tonight I notice that she was curled up into a little ball in the corner of the sage breathing really heavy. (Is that a sign of her dying?). She tried to move but her back legs are not strong enough so she keeps on falling over. I also moved her food bowl and her bottle closer to the bottom of the cage so she can reach. I noticed she hasn’t been drinking since Tuesday until today. What else can I do? And is she dying?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Take her to the vet today.


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

She has come to the end of her life by the sound of what you describe. Take her to a vet today.


----------



## Daniel290401 (Nov 15, 2019)

She has made it through the night but is exactly the same but has drank a lot of water. Shall I still take her?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Daniel290401 said:


> She has made it through the night but is exactly the same but has drank a lot of water. Shall I still take her?


Yes. Although I don't think there's much they'll be able to do. I'm sorry


----------



## Daniel290401 (Nov 15, 2019)

She don’t seem to be in any pain so I’m just gonna let her go in her own space that she is used to. Be don’t want her to be stressed my moving her


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It could take days for her to die 

I would have her pts so she doesn’t suffer.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Daniel290401 said:


> She don't seem to be in any pain so I'm just gonna let her go in her own space that she is used to. Be don't want her to be stressed my moving her


Hamsters, like alot (or all) animals are very good at hiding signs of illness or pain, so just because she doesn't LOOK like she's in pain, doesn't mean she isn't.
Please get her to a vet, I understand you don't want to stress her out, but she sounds like she needs to be seen, please, please, please arrange an appointment ASAP.


----------



## Daniel290401 (Nov 15, 2019)

I am gonna call the vet now thank you


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Daniel290401 said:


> I am gonna call the vet now thank you


Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Daniel290401 (Nov 15, 2019)

The vet has said the best thing todo is to have her put to sleep. If was the worst choice that I have ever had to make but it’s the only option. They said that they are not open tomorrow but they have made an emergency appointment at another one for tomorrow. It’s gonna break my heart


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Daniel290401 said:


> The vet has said the best thing todo is to have her put to sleep. If was the worst choice that I have ever had to make but it's the only option. They said that they are not open tomorrow but they have made an emergency appointment at another one for tomorrow. It's gonna break my heart


I am sorry to hear that, but well done for making such a difficult decission. Letting them go so they don't have to suffer is the last act of love you can give.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear this. You have made the right decision.


----------



## Waggy Walks in Wakey (Oct 31, 2019)

Sorry for your loss, it’s the right thing to do xxxx


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

While it's one of the hardest decisions to make while owning a pet, in this case it's the best even though it feels the worst. I'm so sorry. Take your time to grieve.


----------

